# [SOLVED] Where are my splinter cell chaos theory save game files?



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm running vista x64 and ive been desperately searching for my save game files for chaos theory but I cannot find it anywhere...

Ive searched the internet, and all I was able to find was the location of the save game in XP, but not vista

Ive searched my appdata folder in my user folder, in there i hav found the folder 

AppData\Local\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory

but there is nothing inside tht folder

can anyone help me find my save game?


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ive just managed to find the save game literally seconds after posting the thread, so i apologise, but for other ppl who are trying to find their save game profile for splinter cell chaos theory in vista, it is located in 

C:\ProgramData\Ubisoft\Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory\Profiles

*You must be able to view hidden folder to find the ProgramData folder within the C:\ Drive


----------

